# Richmond Park closing times?



## MKat (2 Jan 2013)

I've recently started cycling through Richmond Park in the morning but one evening last week got to the Roehampton gates about 7pm to find them locked. I had no idea the park closed at dusk, so more fool me for not checking first. However, while stood there pondering, another cyclist came along, opened a small side gate, entered the park and rode off into the darkness. I didn't want to run the risk of following the other cyclist into the park to find all the gates locked shut at the other end, so turned round and went the long wrong way round.

I'm curious now though - is the park really closed after dusk, or only to certain groups of users (i.e. is there always pedestrian access and will I get shot by a park ranger if I'm on two wheels after dusk)?


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2013)

Dusk 7pm, it's dark, propper dark then.

Think you are OK, just watch out for were wolves !


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

Cyclists and peds can always use the park. The cycle gates are alway open. The only time they're locked is when they are shooting bambi's mother


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jan 2013)

Mallory's right. The pedestrian/bike gates are only locked overnight from 8pm when they cull the deer in (I think) November and December. The place is great fun to ride around in the dark but watch out for the deer.....and the kamikaze badger...


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

Also beware of the ninja joggers and skiers


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

Just to clarify - I think it's only the three main gates which are accessible, isn't it? I don't think Ham, Sheen & Robin Hood are left unlocked, though I've never even thought to check.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jan 2013)

You can get out of the minor ones too, afaik. I used the little one that comes out between Robin Hood and Kingston, last night.


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

Cool. That's good to know.

CoG, when I said the three main gates, I meant Roehampton, Richmond and Kingston. I usually enter Roehampton and leave by Kingston when I visit of an evening.


----------



## MKat (2 Jan 2013)

This is all really helpful - thanks!


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jan 2013)

As above, it's open to pedestrians and cyclists 24 hours/day. It closes at night for 4-6 weeks in November and February; check the signs on the gates for details.

And watch out: the deer come to get the tasty morsels at the roadside when the cars are gone.


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

Looking into this, there are four gates I wasn't even aware of! 

Note on this map that the permitted cycling routes do not include any of the road from Roehampton Gate to Kingston Gate, nor the road from Robin Hood Gate to Spankers Wood, nor Ham Cross to Richmond Gate!
http://www.royalparks.org.uk/__documents/park_maps/richmondpark_english_map.pdf

Oddly enough, my most common route across (Roehampton to Sheen Cross, then over Spankers to Ham Cross, and out Kingston Gate, is an approved route.

No idea what's going on with that map. There are no signposted restrictions, though that map is posted in the Park.

Closing times for 2013 here, btw:
http://www.royalparks.org.uk/__documents/richmond-park/richmondpark_gatetimes.pdf


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jan 2013)

That map is showing cycle paths. Cyclists can also use the roads. 

The times are for motorised vehicles only, not cyclists or pedestrians.


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

Further information from the same site:
There are 2 culls in Richmond Park – the males in February
and the females in November. In Bushy Park, however, the
male cull takes place in September and the female cull in
November

In 2012, the cull stretched into the first week of December. I expect the signs alerting us to the next cull will be going up shortly. So you might be able to go through in the dark tonight, but perhaps not a month from now.


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

jefmcg said:


> That map is showing cycle paths. Cyclists can also use the roads.


 
That's what I thought at first, but the red dashes are along the other roads, just not the ones I've cited.



> The times are for motorised vehicles only, not cyclists or pedestrians.


 
I know. That's why I posted it, as it's nice to go there when the motors are excluded.


----------



## ManiaMuse (2 Jan 2013)

It's fine, just make sure you get some proper front lights. The deer are quite active at night and are less afraid to cross the road with no cars.

Also you get the occasional ninjas who you don't want to be crashing into the back of.


----------



## musa (2 Jan 2013)

Yeah i was scared to complete a full lap cah of the deer. Last encounter i managed to rescue next time round maybe not so fortunate 

Then again ive never tried venison


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

Worth being a bit cautious, though I confess that, last time I was there, it was a moonlit night, and, when there was no one else nearby, I switched off my front light (kept the rear ones on, just in case someone came up behind while I wasn't paying attention). Magical.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jan 2013)

It was a bit a spooky last night. Really cold and quite misty. Not another soul in there at about 8pm. No dear spotted but a fox was running alongside me on the approach to Broomfield hill. I prefer it in daylight, just from the safety aspect and think that dawn in early summer is about as good as it gets. Stealth missions are quite fun but I require good lights - pref more than one of 'em.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jan 2013)

clarion said:


> That's what I thought at first, but the red dashes are along the other roads, just not the ones I've cited.


I think the red dashes along roads are actually marking the cycle path beside the road.
[QUOTE 2232292, member: 1314"]I don't cycle in the park on my own at night. I find it scary. I always think I'm going to get attacked by Leatherface.[/quote]
Um, Leatherface comes to Richmond park in daylight only, I'm afraid.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4297449.stm


musa said:


> Then again ive never tried venison


I bought some Royal Parks venison from Windsor Farm Shop in December: quite likely from Richmond (or Bushy or Great Windsor) Park.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jan 2013)

Don't be scared of being there after dark. It's not a good idea to bomb down the hills expecting the wildlife to scatter before your God-life presence, but it is absolute magic with good lights at a lesser pace. I can't imagine that criminal gangs gather behind the trees to leap out and nick your bike. I have always felt the darkness to be quite warm and comforting, even in the rain. Have fun.

[Dracula has spoken]


----------



## Mallory (3 Jan 2013)

I've done it after dark in the pouring rain ONCE. The noises from the woods completely spooked me


----------



## clarion (3 Jan 2013)

jefmcg said:


> I think the red dashes along roads are actually marking the cycle path beside the road.


 
But there aren't cycle paths there! The off-road path is clearly marked as separate from the road.


----------



## clarion (3 Jan 2013)

I've had a (sort of) clarification from Richmond Park:


> The route between Robin Hood Gate and Spankers Hill Wood is part of the Capital Ring cycling route. The route between Roehampton & Kingston Gate and Kingston & Richmond Gate is using the Tamsin Trail which is a shared path between cyclists and pedestrians.


Which is to say, they would prefer you not to use the roads, and go along the off-road route. However, on pressing, I got this:


> Cyclists are allowed on the roads in Richmond Park the same as cars. On the map where there are already dashes indicating either the Tamsin Trail or the National Cycle Route we have not put the red dashes even though cyclists are allowed on them which is explained on the key symbols of the map.


Which is to say that we _are_ allowed. The bit about the Tamsin trail is misleading, as that doesn't use the road at any point, as far as I can tell. I'm not sure about the NCR, but I think it's actually along the Tamsin from Roehampton to Richmond Gates.

The Capital Ring, which does go (off-road) from Robin Hood Gate over Spankers Hill, and out of the Petersham pedestrian gate, is a walking route, and not really for cycling, unless my correspondent is advising that it is permitted just in RP (which I doubt). I don't think I'd risk the ire of pole-wielding walkers to make a pretty poor point on that one.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_Ring

Of course, what has been overlooked in the email is that the road from Sheen Cross to Ham Cross is open to cyclists, and not motorists, but that's a minor niggle.


----------



## Mallory (3 Jan 2013)

One poor bloke had a heart attack and wasn't found till the next morning


----------

